# Eating Rug? Do we need to visit the vet?! =(



## BroadwayBaby (Sep 25, 2014)

My 6 month old pup apparently likes to chew on (and ingest) pieces of the area rug (see picture). He's done this a few times before but we've never had any issues in terms of his getting sick. I'm just worried because this time he's eaten more than he's done in the past! 

Has anyone had this issue with their dog, and did you need to take them to the vet?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's kind of hard to tell how big the size is from the picture. Cloth/fabric does not show up on xrays. Vets tend to look for areas of back up in the intestines or stomach to rule out obstruction. My understanding is you have about 4 hours before food passes through stomach into intestines. I'm not a vet though so you may want to call yours. I've just been through this a few times with my guys (today included - another pair of shorts bc my DH does not know how to pick things up)....lost a bite out of washcloth too). For me, the amount of fabric was small so I fed charlie some pumpkin to keep things moving and kept him active; also to keep things moving...
Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Comet eats rug, wood, and anything else he can get his mouth on. At one point he used to sleep on a bathmat until I found he had eaten a piece of it. In talking with the vet, and based on what portion of the rug he ate, she was confident he would pass it and he did. 

Now I have to be extra careful. He tries to chew/eat anything and everything. It's gotten a bit better than a few months ago (he's almost 8 months) but we definitely aren't out of the woods. It requires that I either have him in his crate, in my kitchen or under my watchful eye.

I would call your vet to see what they suggest. Better to be safe than sorry. I had a cat eat a piece of a stuffed animal and he ended up with a blockage that required 2K in surgery.


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

If it's been over 4 hours then you need to wait it out in my opinion and experience. Bella is big into eating things she shouldn't...kitchen sponge, scarf, rugs, gloves...she is 12 months and needs to still be watched closely. We now know how to induce vomiting if need be. If it's a small amount it should be totally fine. Watch for signs of vomiting, lethargy, etc. When Bella tore up and are a large chunk of a cashmere scarf she vomited some up two days later which sent us to emergency vet. They took X-rays to make sure there wasn't a blockage in the small intestine. There wasn't and I was told if it gets through there and is in the colon they are typically good to go. I would check with the vet though as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

*I would call your Vet to be sure*, your Clinic will be able to advise you as to what to do and what symptoms to watch out for.

From the picture you've posted, it looks like a small amount was eaten by your boy, I don't think it would cause too much problem or any, but I am not a Vet. I would call your Vet to be sure. 

Hope you'll share pictures of your boy with us.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Aww, these darn "goat" trievers... I have one myself. I agree with calling the vet so you know what to watch for. Do you have any Bitter Apple or vinegar you can spray on the rug as a deterrent for the future? 

I was at the vet a few months ago for my goat, I mean girl, who had chewed up some bits of a towel. Our vet mentioned that towels were popular but not as popular as rugs. I guess lots of people use carpet remnants in crates and bored puppies start getting into trouble and can actually chew and swallow long strings from the carpet. I never even thought of that...

I hope all is going well today. Please let us know how your pup is doing.


----------



## BroadwayBaby (Sep 25, 2014)

*He's Fine!!!*

Sorry it took so long for me to update. My pup is totally fine - he didn't get sick from eating carpet, thank goodness! (Although now it seems he's taken to biting into sofas... )

Thanks so much, everyone!!!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Our first dog, Amber, destroyed a sheepskin rug over a four month period. Day by day it disappeared as she attacked it each night. We never had any troubles from it and allowing her to "kill" it kept the peace during her early months. She never destroyed anything that wasn't hers to kill. No other rugs, shoes or any such things. 

Of course, any toy she was given had a life span of three days before she needed to eviscerate it.


----------

